# Dwight and Mose's Outdoor Kiddie Pool Enclosure



## Cagirl5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dwight and Mose loveee their kiddie pool enclosure!

As you can see, it's not 100% done but it does have a small pool, as well as some buried hides that are really nice and cool inside. I have a couple trays of Sulcata Grass that just sprouted that will be placed in there for them to munch on.

In case anyone was wondering, I purchased the seeds from www.SulcataFood.com. They ship fast and the seeds grow so quickly!

Also, I might go to the nursery to pick up another little tree and maybe some flowers to plant in there. Any suggestions?







Thats Dwight in the picture


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2012)

Shade and lots of it, I would cover at least half of it, they can over heat in there way to quickly in full sun.


----------



## terryo (Jul 14, 2012)

It looks great. How did you make that little pond? I love it!


----------



## Carlos83 (Jul 14, 2012)

Wow that's nice I like it ! ! 
But like dmmj said some shady areas won't heart ,


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2012)

I am agreeing with everybody.  First I do like that pool! Very nice looking. I would go with a lot more plants myself (but then I am a person who loves heavily planted enclosures with their natural shade  ). I would go with hibiscus, a couple of squash/melon/cucumber vines (more the bush varieties of those, because they grow very bushy, but don't vine out all over the place. Either seeds or started plants and they will grow quickly. Nice for cover and food). I'd have a cactus in there for food, not so much for the shade/shelter part. Maybe some "pretty" blooming type flowers for visual appeal for you as well as food for the tortoises. Even something simple like petunias, rose moss, or even a stone crop/sedum/ice plant type. Jade comes to mind, too. Even a daylily. Better yet, how about a grape vine? Might not be able to plant it in your shallow pool, but could be potted next to and over the enclosure for shade and those great leaves for feeding.



Almost forgot to check, you did make lots and lots of drainage holes in case there would ever be a sudden extremely heavy rain?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 14, 2012)

That sulcatafood.com seed grows very tall. I would try to get some started in his enclosure and he can hide/munch on it whenever he likes. I love the pond in there. Overall I really like this enclosure and how its much taller on one side so he can climb on it. It does need more shade but this has got lots of potential. Great Job!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Cagirl5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the replies! Here's the updated pics:


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 14, 2012)

it looks very nice! but i see everyone has open top enclosures when everyone tells me to always have a top, it doesnt make sense. it would be easier to have a open top, but dont know what to do!


----------



## Millerlite (Jul 14, 2012)

Tips protect the tortoise, recoons love to snatch them, or just curious cars, dogs. Depends tho, where I live I had no coons, I didn't have a top on mine but I did have tall sides and lots of plants heavy planted


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2012)

Millerlite said:


> Tips protect the tortoise, recoons love to snatch them, or just curious cars, dogs. Depends tho, where I live I had no coons, I didn't have a top on mine but I did have tall sides and lots of plants heavy planted


If you have curious cars stealing tortoises you have a big problem indeed.
Sorry I know you meant cats but I couldn't resist.


----------



## terryo (Jul 15, 2012)

So how did you make that little pond. I really love it. Is it cement? You could also get some creeping jenny. It's a ground cover and mine love to hide under it. Very fast grower and invasive, so as it grows you can just pull it out where you don't want it.


----------



## pam (Jul 15, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2012)

Whether or not to use a cover early depends othe size of the tortoises, the area where a person lives and the individual yard. Many people just live in very low risk areas. In most of Santa Barbara, I think it's pretty safe. It also depends on if this is just an area for a few hours of outdoor time while people are in the general area supervising, or if the tortoises are just going to be left in their enclosure unsupervised day and night.

In Santa Barbara, it will be difficult to over heat her tortoises. It's very close to the coast and usually quite cool there. If its a 110 at my place it might get up to 72 in SB. Just something to keep in mind...


----------

